# برنامج جامد لحل Heat Exchanger Net Work



## احمدمصطفىصادق شاهي (13 أبريل 2008)

_لكل طلبة هندسة تكر ير ده برنامج جامد لحل HEAT EXCHANGER NET WORK_
_خش وحمل _
*Download The Heat Exchanger Network(THEN)Program(Installation Files) *​ 
*Download The Heat Exchanger Network(THEN)Manual(.pdf File)*​ 


ومعاه ملف PDF لشرحه​


----------



## فيصل الطائي (18 أبريل 2008)

ثانك يو فيري ماج


----------



## jehad_15568 (19 أبريل 2008)

very intersting program, thank you very much


----------



## libyanengineer (17 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله الجنة.


----------

